# Kilo Had A Bad Day.



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have just got Kilo back from the vets' where he has spent his day.

We were having a good walk from home for the first time in some time; I had avoided it as much as possible for a while as Kilo or both dogs had been jumped on whilst onlead almost every single day since the good weather started.

So, the walk had gone well and both boys had behaved themselves. We were at the corner of the road before home and I was smugly thinking to myself about how far we'd come since the rottie attacked him last year and I was generally feeling good.

And then I heard a bark. Kilo turned round, as did I and there was a staffie stood on some grass close behind us (he had come out of his garden through an open gate). And...the staffie flew at Kilo.

There was an awful lot of screaming and trying to get to me or to curl up in a ball by Kilo and a lot of grabbing done by the staffie. Luckily a few bites were to his harness and leather collar but he still got a fair few in on Kilo's neck and shoulder.

The owner of the other dog came out and "wheelbarrowed" the staff off Kilo (didn't pull thank goodness) and picked him up. Kilo carried on screaming for a while and then just lay on my feet curled in a ball. I had had to let Rudi go and he didn't weigh in, thank goodness.

The other dog's owner said he was more worried about me than the dogs as I was shaking. He came over and tried to stroke the boys and Kilo cowered and Rudi barked at him he was so stressed out which is to be expected really. 

I took the boys home, and then went to the vet with Kilo where he was taken into theatre and wounds sutured under GA. My fabulous vet used internal sutures - he said it took much longer but he very much preferred them. I prefer them as there's nothing to catch and nothing to be removed.

I went round to the staffie's house on the way back from the vet in the morning and the other owner has been very pleasant and said he'd do anything he can to help. I told him that nothing could redo all the work I had put in since the rottie incident . He will be getting the bill once I've made a copy. When I have seen him occasionally with his dog he's said it could be "iffy" with others; quite an understatement it seems!!

The physical wounds are upsetting enough but I think I'll have a great deal of work to do around other dogs .


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh god Dogless, so sorry to hear about this  Poor Kilo, and like you say all that work you put in. Thank god he came out relatively alright and it wasn't even more serious. Just shows why you shouldn't have dogs out in insecure gardens


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Poor, poor Kilo :crying: Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for him and I really hope it doesn't undo all your hard work. Very glad Rudi wasn't injured and didn't get involved. I hope you are okay too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Oh god Dogless, so sorry to hear about this  Poor Kilo, and like you say all that work you put in. Thank god he came out relatively alright and it wasn't even more serious. Just shows why you shouldn't have dogs out in insecure gardens


Someone had left the gate open and the male owner was unaware apparently :cursing:.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Scary, very scary. I hope he has a quick recovery. I know when this happened to my girl it cost £200 at the vets. Worth every penny but totally unnecessary. Your poor boy is going through the wars this year.

I suppose it is good in a way that Rudi didn't dive in.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Dogless, poor Kilo  it's awful enough seeing them injured, but when it means psychological damage alongside it's so much worse. I hope this hasn't caused him too much mental trauma, when Trix got mauled by a labrador she (thankfully) didn't have her confidence knocked. Wish hubby could have got the woman's address though, I'd have sent her the bill


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Scary, very scary. I hope he has a quick recovery. I know when this happened to my girl it cost £200 at the vets. Worth every penny but totally unnecessary. Your poor boy is going through the wars this year.


He sure is!! We'd never been near a vet really apart from routine stuff before this Spring .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh lord  poor Kilo, poor Rudi and poor you 

Why on earth can people not keep their dogs secure 

Really hope he's on the mend soon


Once you do start getting out and about again, do you have a friend nearby with a dog that you could maybe meet up with and walk with - just to try to restore his confidence (as it's bound to be a bit juddery again) that not all other dogs are horrible


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Really, really sorry to hear that. Poor Kilo and you - and Rudi. I hope he is feeling physically better soon, and that there is not too much mental damage done, what a dreadful way to undo all your hard work, and the last thing you both need after all he has been through lately! 

No consolation I know, but at least the staffie owner seems to be stepping up, rather than ignoring his dogs actions.

Hugs for you all xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh Dogless, poor Kilo  it's awful enough seeing them injured, but when it means psychological damage alongside it's so much worse. I hope this hasn't caused him too much mental trauma, when Trix got mauled by a labrador she (thankfully) didn't have her confidence knocked. Wish hubby could have got the woman's address though, I'd have sent her the bill


The owners will be getting the bill. The trouble with Kilo is that he doesn't bounce back from things readily at all. Even the minor attacks by the black labs and the rottie have pretty much taken me a year to get him "OK" after them .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This kind of story makes me scared whenever I see a dog tearing towards us, there is nothing worse than the sound of a dog fight, especially when it's your dog being attacked. Rudi sounds like a complete star though, I hope he and kilo are not too emotionally affected by this, and I hope you're ok too. It's so unfair that another owners aren't as responsible as you obviously are (((hugs)))


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What an awful experience for you all !! 
I just CANNOT understand why the owner of an ''iffy' dog would allow it off lead !!

I truly hope not too much physical and emotional damage has been done. Have you reported it as an out of control dog - you should. A dog like that could easily kill a small breed.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh bugger, I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking when all your efforts are shot to pieces due to someone else's out of control, aggressive dog. The physical wounds heal quickly but the mental ones...it's a real kick to the teeth. 

Did you have Kilo and Rudi with you? but the dog just went for Kilo?


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that  Hope he recovers both physically and mentally very soon


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this, I hope Kilo isn't too affected by it 
At least the other owner is being good about it, not much of an upside I know, but it'll hopefully save you a bit of stress. x


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh how frustrating  poor kilo and poor you!!

There is nothing worse then a situation like this, it can take months and months to make real progress for it all to be demolished (and sometimes worse) in a split second of chaos. 

I hope his physical wounds heal quickly and your able to help him emotionally! I think the poor boy deserves a holiday!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Oh lord  poor Kilo, poor Rudi and poor you
> 
> Why on earth can people not keep their dogs secure
> 
> ...


Yes, we'll walk with a friend.



SusieRainbow said:


> What an awful experience for you all !!
> I just CANNOT understand why the owner of an ''iffy' dog would allow it off lead !!
> 
> I truly hope not too much physical and emotional damage has been done. Have you reported it as an out of control dog - you should. A dog like that could easily kill a small breed.


It was in it's own garden but the gate had been left open; we were walking past on our way home. I haven't reported it, but will talk to the owner when I take the bill round.



labradrk said:


> Oh bugger, I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking when all your efforts are shot to pieces due to someone else's out of control, aggressive dog. The physical wounds heal quickly but the mental ones...it's a real kick to the teeth.
> 
> Did you have Kilo and Rudi with you? but the dog just went for Kilo?


Yes, both with me. Dog went straight for Kilo. Kilo turned round and Rudi didn't and I wonder if the eye contact triggered the attack - wasn't a prolonged "pistols at dawn" stare, just a look round. Dogs will often target Kilo; I wonder if his lack of confidence shines through whereas Rudi's confident. Rudi is intact, almost 10 months old and with raging hormones at present but was ignored.

It is heartbreaking. Truly.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts, and some courage from me and Tinks


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh poor poor Kilo and poor you! What a shock and such a horrible experience! Sending you a big hug!

Wishing Kilo a speedy recovery (mentally as well as physically), very glad Rudi didn't feel the need to help his big brother. 

What an idiot owner , I would never let Izzy out into the garden if there was a chance it wasn't secure and would check any weak points before letting them out unsupervised (not that we let Izzy outside unsupervised anyways). I know how hard you've worked with Kilo and hope that all that work will pay dividends in helping him bounce back quicker this time.

Lots of cuddles for the BW and glass of wine for you tonight is my advice.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh no Dogless, I'm so sorry to hear this 

Poor Kilo and poor you :crying:

I hope the physical wounds heal quickly and really hope the mental scars aren't too deep. I know how much work you have put in with him and it is sickening that the irresponsible actions of another dog owner could have undone so much of it.

Very relieved to hear that the physical injuries weren't worse - thank goodness the owner didn't pull his dog off rather than wheelbarrow.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

So sorry that this has happened again and that all your hard work has been undone. It only takes one thing to shoot to pieces everything that has been achieved.

If you say Kilo has little confidence that is perhaps why he bore the brunt of it rather than Rudi. Has he always been lacking in confidence, even before the Rottie attack? I think some dogs are natural bullies and sense 'weaker' ones that they can then pick on, which knocks the victim dogs confidence even more thus creating a downward spiral.

Do you walk with many dogs at all? I know regular group walks have helped with one of my dogs confidence, although the situation was different (he'd never been attacked).


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh god that made my eyes leak Dogless, poor boys and poor you!!! 

I don't even know what to say, hope you both feel better soon (hugs) and gentle hugs for Kilo...


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe the owner did not know the gate was open could have been one of his kids that forgot to close it but still its not right for him not to check the gate was closed 
hope he pays the vet bill for you sounds like he feels responsible so I guess he will
hope it does not set your dog back too much poor thing


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The fact the staffie owner knew to ''wheelbarrow'' the dog, rather than just pull off, sounds to me like it wasn't the first - or second even - time he has done this


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

You've got good boys there, Dogless. I would imagine if either of them had wanted to retaliate the staff come off a good deal worse off! Kilo must have pulled his punches, so to speak, and it's great that Rudi didn't join in.

Poor, poor Kilo. Such a good boy doesn't deserve all this hassle. I bet he is sick to death of the vets by now - as I suspect you are!

Hope he makes a quick recovery both mentally and physically.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh no, poor Kilo!

I hope he is ok now. I have no idea why people don't secure their dogs, especially if they are aggressive and then if they are, why on earth they are not muzzled!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh no, poor Kilo and poor you & Rudi, what an absolutely horrific nightmare for you all. 

I felt upset just reading your account of it and can only imagine how you feel. Hope Kilo's wounds heal quickly and you can get back to your lovely walks through the woods in peace and quiet x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> So sorry that this has happened again and that all your hard work has been undone. It only takes one thing to shoot to pieces everything that has been achieved.
> 
> If you say Kilo has little confidence that is perhaps why he bore the brunt of it rather than Rudi. Has he always been lacking in confidence, even before the Rottie attack? I think some dogs are natural bullies and sense 'weaker' ones that they can then pick on, which knocks the victim dogs confidence even more thus creating a downward spiral.
> 
> Do you walk with many dogs at all? I know regular group walks have helped with one of my dogs confidence, although the situation was different (he'd never been attacked).


He has always been nervy and under confident - since "day one". This has always acted like a big "kick me" sign unfortunately with other dogs.

I know a few dogs here who I walk with; hopefully it will help.



shirleystarr said:


> Maybe the owner did not know the gate was open could have been one of his kids that forgot to close it but still its not right for him not to check the gate was closed
> hope he pays the vet bill for you sounds like he feels responsible so I guess he will
> hope it does not set your dog back too much poor thing


Yes, he did not know the gate was open.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Dogless, I'm so sorry this has happen, I how you feel Dillon was attacked by a Staffie last year, but we were lucky as Dillon has a thick, long coat and it's teeth didn't get though to the skin but we were badly shaken.

Hope Kilo recovers quickly and doesn't have any problems after.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Yes, we'll walk with a friend.
> 
> It was in it's own garden but the gate had been left open; we were walking past on our way home. I haven't reported it, but will talk to the owner when I take the bill round.
> 
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head there. Years ago when I walked with my friend and her nervy Collie cross, if we came across an iffy dog, they ALWAYS went for her dog while ignoring my confident, no nonsense boy. It's the same now - they go for my nervy girl and ignore my confident boy.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I know a few dogs here who I walk with; hopefully it will help.


if we were closer we could walk with Cian so he has a Rottweiler not to be afraid of


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Yes, he did not know the gate was open.


There is a couple here who have two aggressive pit bulls (they and their child openly say it) and their gate was broken and now it is just not there, yet the dogs are in the front and then run out at other dogs to attack.

There's something not right about people.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SixStar said:


> The fact the staffie owner knew to ''wheelbarrow'' the dog, rather than just pull off, sounds to me like it wasn't the first - or second even - time he has done this


That is my feeling on the matter. He was very calm, very matter of fact and just wheelbarowed his dog. Didn't even look surprised TBH and chatted away. Seemed amused that I was shaking and simply picked up the bag of poo I had been carrying and said not to worry, he'd put it in his bin. Whereas I stood there shaking .



labradrk said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head there. Years ago when I walked with my friend and her nervy Collie cross, if we came across an iffy dog, they ALWAYS went for her dog while ignoring my confident, no nonsense boy. It's the same now - they go for my nervy girl and ignore my confident boy.


Yes. Rudi was rushed at by a GSD that is walked here. It was barking it's head off but Rudi just stood his ground and looked at the GSD who gave up and went away. Kilo would have lost his nerve, reacted in kind and sparked handbags or worse.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Yes, both with me. Dog went straight for Kilo. Kilo turned round and Rudi didn't and I wonder if the eye contact triggered the attack - wasn't a prolonged "pistols at dawn" stare, just a look round. Dogs will often target Kilo; I wonder if his lack of confidence shines through whereas Rudi's confident. Rudi is intact, almost 10 months old and with raging hormones at present but was ignored.
> 
> It is heartbreaking. Truly.


We used to get that with Wolf, they'd completely ignore Shadow and target poor Wolf. Sure he had a kick me sign on his back yet he was one of those dogs who bounced back from everything and wasn't at all nervous or anxious. Nobody really messed with Shadow. I'm positive that for the most part dogs know which ones they can pick on and which ones they're best leaving alone. Not that that makes you feel any better when your dog has been attacked and hurt does it 

I really hope this guy does something about his dog. I agree with others, the lack of shock and the fact he seemed to know exactly what to do to break up the fight makes it seem that this isn't the first time. And a second or two of eye contact is no way something that should elicit such an attack.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Poor Kilo and you.

It's very hard to get through to numb-skulls to keep their dogs indoors or behind locked gates, yet the rest of the community have to pick up the pieces. Grrrr. I'd be giving him the bill AND a bill for ongoing behaviour work. That just *might* make him think a bit..... Poor Kilo. Poor you.:crying:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> We used to get that with Wolf, they'd completely ignore Shadow and target poor Wolf. Sure he had a kick me sign on his back yet he was one of those dogs who bounced back from everything and wasn't at all nervous or anxious. Nobody really messed with Shadow. I'm positive that for the most part dogs know which ones they can pick on and which ones they're best leaving alone.


Yup, totally agree with that - poor Ben was constantly picked on by other boy dogs (I don't know if it was because he was neutered very late and maybe still had his "I'm a real boy" body language?) but he never lost his confidence 

I also find a *lot* of entire boy dogs pester Maisie which is really, really annoying. I don't know if they can tell she's had pups and think she's receptive? (she is now spayed)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

8tansox said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this. Poor Kilo and you.
> 
> It's very hard to get through to numb-skulls to keep their dogs indoors or behind locked gates, yet the rest of the community have to pick up the pieces. Grrrr. I'd be giving him the bill AND a bill for ongoing behaviour work. That just *might* make him think a bit..... Poor Kilo. Poor you.:crying:


That's the thing. The wounds will heal quickly (I hope) but I suspect I'll have a fair bit of behavioural work to do as you say. So upsetting when I try so, so hard .


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Poor Kilo and poor you. I hope the the scars, both mental and physical heal soon. Sending you both lots of hugs.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Makes you wonder doesn't it, the mentality of some people. They have an iffy dog and a gate that can be opened then leave the dog unsupervised in there.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh no, poor Kilo!
> 
> I hope he is ok now. I have no idea why people don't secure their dogs, especially if they are aggressive and then if they are, why on earth they are not muzzled!!


To be fair I never muzzled my known aggressive dog in his own house or garden despite doing so in public. You have to draw the line somewhere on it. The guy should certainly have ensured the gate was shut before letting the dog out into the garden though.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

So truly saddened for you, I know from your updates on WAYWO how hard you work with them, I don't think there is anyone on PF that I know who does more for their dogs than you and I admire you so much and all that was paying off so much, it's been so cheering to read your news of good walks. I pray that it won't dent his courage too much with superstar Rudi by his side. It's a tiny wee comfort to know that the other owner will pay the bill but nobody can compensate for the sheer shock of it and I'm faintly horrified by his attitude. Molly and I send lots of gentle hugs to you all.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh dear god!!....I'm in floods of tears reading this, I feel so [email protected]@dy useless in finding right words to say  all I can offer is my feeble sounding but heartfelt love and healing to you.....

I so want to wrap the 3 of you in a great big healing (((Hug)))
xxx


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear this!

Hope he recovers quickly and theres not lasting physiological harm!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> To be fair I never muzzled my known aggressive dog in his own house or garden despite doing so in public. You have to draw the line somewhere on it. The guy should certainly have ensured the gate was shut before letting the dog out into the garden though.


Absolutely agree Sarah.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that the staffie should count himself lucky that Kilo and Rudi are such good natured dogs and you keep them under control otherwise he could be the one feeling very sorry for himself tonight.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I think that the staffie should count himself lucky that Kilo and Rudi are such good natured dogs and you keep them under control otherwise he could be the one feeling very sorry for himself tonight.


He was certainly game, I'll give him that.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> He was certainly game, I'll give him that.


I dare say that your boys could cause a great deal of damage in the wrong situation and I'm not talking houseplants.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> To be fair I never muzzled my known aggressive dog in his own house or garden despite doing so in public. You have to draw the line somewhere on it. The guy should certainly have ensured the gate was shut before letting the dog out into the garden though.


No, but if things are not secure I would expect them to be muzzled if they get out all the time.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I dare say that your boys could cause a great deal of damage in the wrong situation and I'm not talking houseplants.


Yes, I would hate to see what they could do. Thankfully they chose not to. That would have been awful. Kilo was muzzled anyway as there are a great deal of stray cats who just lie in the hedges on those streets and he almost grabbed one the other day. So he is muzzled whilst on the estate. Also to discourage all the little kids who run screeching "Oooh Scooby Doo" :cursing:.

Unmuzzled I suspect he would have just cowered and screamed - he did the same as today when the rottie went for him.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Dogless said:


> That is my feeling on the matter. He was very calm, *very matter of fact and just wheelbarowed his dog. Didn't even look surprised TBH and chatted away. Seemed amused that I was shaking and simply picked up the bag of poo *I had been carrying and said not to worry, he'd put it in his bin. Whereas I stood there shaking ..


Have to admit this has scared me so much! at first I thought "good, at last a responsible owner"..... not now, he sounds, I'm sorry to say like most of them....he truly needs, to be hit in the pocket!, sadly, thats the only way with these sort of owners take heed with! to make them DO something about there irresponsibility!..... in my heart of hearts I hope and pray this man WILL be accountable for what HE has allowed to happen......


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a nightmare of a day for you 
Hope Kilo's wounds heal quickly, I'm so glad that neither Rudi or you got bitten too. Let's hope it's not back to square one with Kilo, you have worked so hard with him.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

What a shocking, awful experience, for both of you 

I agree with others who've said this bloke's reaction suggests it's happened before - maybe when your shattered nerves have calmed down it's worth a report anyway (they may have had other reports)?

I really do hope it won't cause too much of a setback - so disheartening to think of all that effort ruined. I reckon you need to get house hunting and get the flock out of there! x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Dogless, what a shock that must have been a dog coming at you like that. Poor Kilo, its the last thing he needs, am thinking of you all and hope he recovers mentally and physically as quickly as possible.


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

How awful for you all. Hope you all recover quickly.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, Dogless, I'm so sorry. Poor Kilo and poor you 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from the physical and mental damage that's been done to you both. You'll get Kilo through it again, just like you did before. He's lucky to have you. Channel all the crap you feel into a steely determination to make that twonk of an owner take responsibility for what he's done and then be kind to yourself and your boys.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dear lord how easy is it to shut a blumming door............... people do infuriate me.

Hoping Kilo a speedy recovery both mentally and physically!


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Someone had left the gate open and the male owner was unaware apparently :cursing:.


If owner has kids who are likely to leave gate open then why doesnt he put a thick,strong spring on it????All our gates here have springs on just in case.Then at least the dogs are hopefully held until someone realises or checks the gate.I know some dogs can paw the gate open but a strong spring may have held the staffie back and this wouldnt have happened.
Its not rocket science is it? Yet another stupid owner.
I hope Kilo recovers well,poor boy.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG, after all your boy's been through recently - you must be heartbroken for him. 

Unfortunately Kilo doesn't have the kind of fur Flynn has when that staffie attacked him and being muzzled he couldn't stand up for himself even if he wanted to. It's not only terrifying when something like this happens it's so infuriating after all the work you've put in, much the same as me with Flynn and his six months of training down the pan. 

Poor boy, just not fair how they pick on the fearful ones  well done to Rudi for not piping up too. Good job he knew to wheelbarrow though, all dog owners should know that technique - pity he doesn't know about padlocks too! 

Get better soon big fella. xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> OMG, after all your boy's been through recently - you must be heartbroken for him.
> 
> Unfortunately Kilo doesn't have the kind of fur Flynn has when that staffie attacked him and being muzzled he couldn't stand up for himself even if he wanted to. It's not only terrifying when something like this happens it's so infuriating after all the work you've put in, much the same as me with Flynn and his six months of training down the pan.
> 
> ...


RRs have an awful lot of "spare skin" around their necks luckily. Maybe in case they were grabbed in the course of duty by an angry animal??


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I really hope he's feeling better soon. I know how depressing it is when you've made a huge amount of progress after loads of hard work, and then one a-hole totally ruins it all .

I dread walking my dogs nowadays :001_unsure:.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor boy  hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Dogless so sorry you and Kilo have had such an awful day, well done to Rudi for not reacting.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Picklelily said:


> Dogless so sorry you and Kilo have had such an awful day, well done to Rudi for not reacting.


Thank goodness he didn't. Good boys.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

HUGS hunni xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm sorry you all had to go through this, and poor kilo just getting back on form after his illness , give the two boys a gentle hug from me xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry Dogless its a terrible frightening thing to have happened, I hope that Kilo you and Rudi are all OK


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh no... 
Hope Kilo is ok... Poor fella...
Hope you and Rudi are ok too...


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

How horrific for you all.

Gentle hugs for Kilo, poor lad. 

Big treats for both your boys.

Huuuuge glass of alcohol for you too!


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

On the verge of tears reading this. Sending hugs to you, kilo and Rudi x


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah poor dogs. Not only Kilo for having been attacked but Rudi for having seen it, now both boys might have some fears/issues because of it.
At least the owner has taken responsibility and not fobbed you off, although as you say, the damage is done. 
Hope the boys won't be affected by this.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ah poor dogs. Not only Kilo for having been attacked but Rudi for having seen it, now both boys might have some fears/issues because of it.
> At least the owner has taken responsibility and not fobbed you off, although as you say, the damage is done.
> Hope the boys won't be affected by this.


Yes; I am worried about Rudi, but he's confident and shakes things off better than Kilo - although hasn't really settled since when normally he'd be fast asleep .

Kilo - there will be issues I suspect. Pretty much guaranteed but I shall walk him as normal all full of positivity and I will have to take things as I find them.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry  It is horrible when something like that happens, and I really hope it doesn't effect him too much... Jake doesn't always bounce back too well either, although he often keeps it to that one dog, and as soon as he seems them he will pace and whine rather than it just being 'dogs'.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

How dreadful, I hope Kilo and Rudy are doing OK. I can't imagine why someone would leave any dog unattended in a front garden, iffy or not.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Poor Kilo and you, it must be so horrid seeing your baby attacked, no wonder you was so shaken  

I hope BW is OK and he can work to get beyond this .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> How dreadful, I hope Kilo and Rudy are doing OK. I can't imagine why someone would leave any dog unattended in a front garden, iffy or not.


They weren't. They were in the secure back garden, but someone had left the gate open.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG poor Kilo and poor you, really hope he is ok and it hasnt set him back too far.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh geez... just reading this, that SUCKS!!!! I'm so sorry!

Poor Kilo... poor you... what a mess... 

I'm surprised Rudi didn't jump in to help Kilo out, but if he's as confident as you say, as he matures, he may very well be a good help to Kilo in the confidence department. 

A friend of mine has a dog who seems to invite attack, we think because of her lack of confidence, and the body language that goes with that. So we've started walking her with Lunar (my male dane) because he's one of those dogs that nobody messes with. He just does the "look" and dogs back off. She is a totally different dog walking with Lunar than with anyone else, it's almost comical. 

Hopefully Rudi will fill this role for Kilo eventually. Rudi doesn't have to be aggressive about it, some dogs just have a presence about them.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> They weren't. They were in the secure back garden, but someone had left the gate open.


I bet the owner wants to throttle whoever did that - the only external access to our garden is padlocked shut, with a rule that Betty is locked in the "dogzone" before it's opened.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor Kilo this is the last thing he or you needs. So pleased Rudi wasn't caught up in it as well and sending lots of healing thoughts to the BW.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

so sorry to hear this happened to kilo. Hope he makes a good recovery.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Oh geez... just reading this, that SUCKS!!!! I'm so sorry!
> 
> Poor Kilo... poor you... what a mess...
> 
> ...


That is my hope. Kilo is totally different when walked with confident dogs. He takes his lead from them and just relaxes. Nothing worries him when with them.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Dogless, hope Kilo makes a speedy recovery. Wish other owners wouldn't leave their dogs unsupervised even in the garden and then blame others for leaving gates open  Such a shame as you had put so much work in with him since the last attack. I really feel for you


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My garden is in segments , even the two gates inside the garden have springs on them to close themselves to stop the dogs getting to certain parts of the garden. Such a simple measure on the other owners behalf could of prevented this attack


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear this  sending lots of healing vibes!



SixStar said:


> The fact the staffie owner knew to ''wheelbarrow'' the dog, rather than just pull off, sounds to me like it wasn't the first - or second even - time he has done this


I know to 'wheelbarrow' not pull but non of my dogs have ever attacked/been seriously attacked thankfully.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

oh god dogless, how awfull for you all.:crying: and after all the brilliant work you've done with kilo.

well done to rudi for not jumping in. i'm sure he will play a part in helping his big brothers recovery from this.

wishing you all well and take care. x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh Dogless Poor Kilo..... Your lovely boy hurt.
I feel your pain on the having to get them over it all. Again,, Fingers crossed he will do well. Poor Rudi too, it really shook up Compass when OB was attacked when he was younger. But thankfully he soon shook it off.

Keep us posted and sympathy licks to the BW from our Spotty Loon.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Oh Dogless Poor Kilo..... Your lovely boy hurt.
> I feel your pain on the having to get them over it all. Again,, Fingers crossed he will do well. Poor Rudi too, it really shook up Compass when OB was attacked when he was younger. But thankfully he soon shook it off.
> 
> Keep us posted and sympathy licks to the BW from our Spotty Loon.


Yes, Rudi has been really unsettled all day. Both are finally asleep - Kilo has struggled a bit today but is now snoring and Rudi has gone off to his crate that I haven't had the heart to take out of the lounge yet as he loves it!!


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Am so, so sorry to read this. Sending you all doggy hugs and some confidence hugs. Also, hats off to you for your calm way of relaying the info in all your replies. I know you said you were shaking, but you've taken everything in that happened, am honestly not sure what use I would be if it happened to me.

As posted on an earlier reply, I personally think I would still report this. Yes, the owner is being cooperative, but if it seems that it's already happened before, then a log of events really should be started. Is it possible to report, but not press for action (other than him paying, as he's already offered to do)? just so he realises that from this point on, further incidents could result in more direct consequences. And a blooming good point re springs on gates - maybe a quiet word in his shell-like to assist with his forgetful family.

Have not heard the term wheelbarrowing - shows I'm a first-time owner. Off to google it.

Hugs again to all.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh no sorry to hear this : ( just when he was getting back to full strength after his illness , hope he recovers quickly : )


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nitas mum said:


> Am so, so sorry to read this. Sending you all doggy hugs and some confidence hugs. Also, hats off to you for your calm way of relaying the info in all your replies. I know you said you were shaking, but you've taken everything in that happened, am honestly not sure what use I would be if it happened to me.
> 
> As posted on an earlier reply, I personally think I would still report this. Yes, the owner is being cooperative, but if it seems that it's already happened before, then a log of events really should be started. Is it possible to report, but not press for action (other than him paying, as he's already offered to do)? just so he realises that from this point on, further incidents could result in more direct consequences. And a blooming good point re springs on gates - maybe a quiet word in his shell-like to assist with his forgetful family.
> 
> ...


We all have to live and work together here; it's a tricky situation.

I am not sure what a search for "wheelbarrowing" would bring up - be careful :yikes::crazy:.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this dogless. How utterly awful for you, for kilo, for rudi too. I really hope that both boys can bounce back. That rudi isn't affected and that kilo can recover relatively quickly with all the ruddy hard work you have put in. And of course you which is half he battle.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> So very sorry to hear this dogless. How utterly awful for you, for kilo, for rudi too. I really hope that both boys can bounce back. That rudi isn't affected and that kilo can recover relatively quickly with all the ruddy hard work you have put in. *And of course you which is half he battle*.


Very true; I feel afraid to walk them round here now which I need to stop. Right now.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh that is awful! What an irresonsible owner knowing your dog is 'iffy' and allowing it the opportunity to go for another dog. Hope he soon feels better and that the lasting effects don't set him back after the rottie attack.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

It was a shock to read this and my thoughts are with you all. Poor Kilo after all he has been through and to have this thrown in to the equation is so unfair! :crying:

It is incredibly frustrating to see and have all your work undone in an instant by some thoughtless eejit! 'Someone must have left the gate open' is a common excuse and I am very :skep: about it - passing the buck comes to mind! 

It was so good of Rudi not to wade in but he was probably most bemused by it all to really take in what was happening.

It will be interesting to hear if the owner coughs up for Kilo's vet bill.

(((Hugs)))) to you, Dogless, and wishing Kilo all the best in his recovery, physically and mentally.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

So sorry to read this. Poor kilo, I hope it doesn't set him back too much  well done to Rudi for not reacting and joining in.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Very true; I feel afraid to walk them round here now which I need to stop. Right now.


I am with you on this too


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh my god Dogle$$ I'm $o, $o $orry to read thi$.  VVhy do people have to be $o ******* $tupid?  

$ending you and your boy$ all the hug$ in the vorld. Hoping for a $mooth recovery.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> I am with you on this too


Yes the implications of one or two irresponsible owners have such devastating effects that can easily spiral. I hope that you can feel better too soon. How is the boy now?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this hope you are ok.i agree the wounds will heal but It can be a terrible thing to happen psychologically especially if it happened before. I know I can never fully trust Tilly around another dog she doesn't know since her attack & it's horrible that you should have to go through it again because of somebody else's irresponsibility.
Hope his wounds get better soon & Rudi is ok too xx


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

So sorry to read this. Having read some of your previous posts it is clear how much work you put in with both your boys. Hoping this doesn't set Kilo back too much or knock your confidence.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this, poor boy. I hope he makes a quick physical and mental recovery.

Sending hugs to all 3 of you x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, hope you and the dogs are ok. Just aswell the other owner was nice about it, has he offered to pay the bill? I would defo give him it anyway.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

God- what a grim day for you and Kilo. 2013 really hasn't been his year has it?

Wishing him (and you) a speedy recovery. 

X


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Just wanted to leave you a hug, I hope this incident doesn't affect the boys too much, and that you're ok xxxxx

(((((HUG)))))


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> God- what a grim day for you and Kilo. 2013 really hasn't been his year has it?
> 
> Wishing him (and you) a speedy recovery.
> 
> X


Not quite :yikes:. That's 3 things now though!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Kilo and you. 

Hope he gets over it.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

i'm so sorry my heart really goes out to you all wishin you all a speedy recovery


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG ..Ive only just seen this , what a horrible thing to have happened..

It great that the staff owner is being co-operative but really he should have a much more secure system in place if he knows his dog is not to be trusted ..

Poor Kilo and poor you after all the hard work youve put in only to have it undone in seconds..

I really hope you can both get over this soon and it wont leave too many nasty memories..

((((hugs)))) for Kilo , get well soon


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Poor Kilo and poor you!! You've certainly both had your (un)fair share this year haven't you!! I hope Kilo recovers quickly both mentally and physically xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

How you all feeling this morning ?

Hope Kilo isn't too sore x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Really sorry im reading this thread. What a hell of a day yesterday for you 

Hope Kilo is feeling ok today - Poor poor lad


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> How you all feeling this morning ?
> 
> Hope Kilo isn't too sore x


Thank you for asking. Kilo is really sore, cries if Rudi even gets in his space and really clingy; he's cuddled up with me now. Had to take Rudi out for a walk and keep business as usual - felt like crying as Kilo was clingy about being left . Rudi was anxious when he saw other dogs but looked to me so I just praised him for looking at me when he saw them and kept upbeat and cheerful.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Thank you for asking. Kilo is really sore, cries if Rudi even gets in his space and really clingy; he's cuddled up with me now. Had to take Rudi out for a walk and keep business as usual - felt like crying as Kilo was clingy about being left . Rudi was anxious when he saw other dogs but looked to me so I just praised him for looking at me when he saw them and kept upbeat and cheerful.


I dont 'like' your post for its contents but I 'like' it for you having the strength to keep going.

I see your photos of the forest and it looks so traquil - But really sound slike your immediate area is less than ideal. 

Really hope the physical wounds heal quickly so you can start work on those harder mental wounds for poor Kilo. He really has had it rough hasnt he this year 

Im really hoping he can bounce back from this with help / support from the more confident Rudi x x


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened to you, and to Kilo. 

It is so disheartening to watch all of your efforts potentially go down the drain in a flash. 

Well done for Rudi not weighing in, he sounds very well balanced. 

I know it may not be any comfort, but when Betty was attacked (by the strange dog and the countless times by Ruby) I had thought that due to her generally anxious nature she would be a nervous wreck- I was surprised at how well she handled things and bounced back with only a little trepidation. We still have some work to do but it didn't have half of the impact I thought it would. 

They say that once dogs have learnt something, if something comes along that "undoes" it, it takes them less time to relearn it. Hopefully that will be the case with Kilo. 

You put so much love and energy into those boys, they are a credit to you. I am hopeful that things aren't set back too much and you soon get back on track with him.

Healing thoughts, to you both.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Och poor Kilo- and you- what a rotten thing,

Sounds like Rudi will be just fine first, well done on you on making it upbeat- just give yourself time to recover as well.

Here's to Kilo getting well all round in good time- I'm sure he'll put it behind him with you and Rudi to look to


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Thinking of you this morning - poor Kilo. Hopefully as his physical wounds heal and he feels better in himself he'll be stronger to bounce back mentally too.

He probably feels very sorry for himself after everything else he's gone through this year and is thinking 'why me'? As, I expect, you are.

Can't really say anything else but offer sympathy.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Poor Kilo, I hope he recovers without too much scarring of any sort. What is the matter with people not keeping their dogs secured.
We had a collie shoot out across a busy town road to have a go at our horses yesterday. Luckily they totally ignored it coming first at their noses then their heels but it could have caused a dreadful accident.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Thinking of you this morning - poor Kilo. Hopefully as his physical wounds heal and he feels better in himself he'll be stronger to bounce back mentally too.
> 
> *He probably feels very sorry for himself after everything else he's gone through this year and is thinking 'why me'? As, I expect, you are.
> *
> Can't really say anything else but offer sympathy.


Thank you - can't believe all the support on here yet again .

Luckily I don't think dogs think like that (very much hope not anyway!), reckon he is just thinking "Ow" . I'm not thinking that either TBH, there is no point is there? Just deal with whatever happens as it happens and keep at it .

Your thoughts are very much appreciated .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Poor Kilo, I hope he recovers without too much scarring of any sort. What is the matter with people not keeping their dogs secured.
> We had a collie shoot out across a busy town road to have a go at our horses yesterday. Luckily they totally ignored it coming first at their noses then their heels but it could have caused a dreadful accident.


The potential for disaster when you are out with the carriage doesn't bear thinking about should the horses get spooked. I am pleased they were steady but really again all it would take is the dog being secured as you say.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Bless Rudi for being so good. Poor Kilo and agree, good on you for getting up and out there. I guess he will be sore for a few days, we've had our paws crossed here still. I am remaining hopeful that all the care you have take will be all stored up in Kilo's mind and he'll bounce back quicker than you expect


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

So sorry for you all. Sending hugs. x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have only just found this post, I am so sorry this happened to your lovely boy and I hope he will soon be better.

I hope that all your hard work has not been completly ruined and he will be OK mentally as well.

Please give him a gentle hug from us and one for youself


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless, so sorry to hear about Kilo. What a nightmare. 

Hope he heals well and that you manage to deal with the emotional scars, too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoping Kilo after a couple of days rest and recovery starts to feel better dogless. Did the vets give you any non steroidal anti inflammatory painkillers?
If not a few days course may help with any pain and soreness. If he is still having steroids though for the SRMA then you cant usually mix non steroidal and steroids.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems some dogs have all the bad luck.............

They seem to be a lovely gentle ones too


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Poor handsome kilo, hope he's feeling better, I love looking at your dogs,but not the sad story


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hoping Kilo after a couple of days rest and recovery starts to feel better dogless. Did the vets give you any non steroidal anti inflammatory painkillers?
> If not a few days course may help with any pain and soreness. If he is still having steroids though for the SRMA then you cant usually mix non steroidal and steroids.


We weaned him off the steroids early because of his severe reaction to them and were just vigilant in watching for any signs of a return.

The vet didn't give any NSAIDS; I know in humans they tend not to be given for the first 24 hours post injury in a lot of cases now as there is a thought that they may increase bleeding and swelling due to their effect on clotting - but I don't know what the current thinking is with animals.

He's OK I think - when he cries it doesn't seem to be pain but stress if that makes any sense? They both paced and cried for a lot of the night and again this morning, very stressed out dogs at present. Kilo can be quieted with reassuring him that I am here. Rudi is crying now and again still too and he most definitely wasn't touched.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> They both paced and cried for a lot of the night and again this morning, very stressed out dogs at present. Kilo can be quieted with reassuring him that I am here. Rudi is crying now and again still too and he most definitely wasn't touched.


It's heartbreaking that their self-confidence has been so damaged by this, I hope both are feeling better after a safe run with friends.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> It's heartbreaking that their self-confidence has been so damaged by this, I hope both are feeling better after a safe run with friends.


Rudi had a nice walk and swim this morning so hopefully he'll be fine. Kilo will take some work. How much I don't know!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, if anyone can get Kilo right, you certainly can. As you say, it more than likely will take some time, but Rome wasn't built in a day, little steps - again, but you'll manage to get him right once more..... remember, all experiences are lessons in life, good and bad. 

Hope he's not been set back too much.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Well, if anyone can get Kilo right, you certainly can. As you say, it more than likely will take some time, but Rome wasn't built in a day, little steps - again, but you'll manage to get him right once more..... remember, all experiences are lessons in life, good and bad.
> 
> Hope he's not been set back too much.


Having Kilo has taught me an awful lot!! I'll do whatever I need to do .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear this  The physical, whilst important, is not the significant issue. The work you put in and the time it takes to recover-you and Kilo-are the issues.  It's cost me hundreds of pounds and god knows the time to even make a slight difference to Zak, all because of one blasted dog, who is currently staying next door!! It just ruins their confidence and I'm still paranoid about taking Zak out. 

So peed off for you.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I've only just seen this. so sorry for you Dogless and your gorgeous boys. Sending you lots of love from me and Molly xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cinnamontoast said:


> Im so sorry to hear this  The physical, whilst important, is not the significant issue. The work you put in and the time it takes to recover-you and Kilo-are the issues.  It's cost me hundreds of pounds and god knows the time to even make a slight difference to Zak, all because of one blasted dog, who is currently staying next door!! It just ruins their confidence and I'm still paranoid about taking Zak out.
> 
> So peed off for you.


Yes, post lab and rottie attacks last year (very minor physical injuries - scratches) I have worked every single day and spent over a thousand pounds in getting Kilo almost OK again. It isn't about the money although it's hard to ignore!!!, but the emotional and time investment is huge. From dog and human. As of course you understand .


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Just saw this.

So sorry for you all. I hope Kilo recovers well. 
Hugs from me & sloppy rottie kisses from Baillie.xx


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Really crappy to read this, the problem is with our wonderful breed they dont easily forget or forgive. Scorned once and never forgiven! Ziva is getting funnier and funnier around strange dogs from time after time getting charged and bitten or snapped at as she looks at me with a stunned face asking what she ever did wrong. Although she could probably easily win and give them a mouthful she never ever does but she now gets into the habit of warning them before even finding out to keep their perimeter distance. Its really not nice after we put so much work into our dogs that it just gets ruined in fast instances by people not otherwise prepared to put that work in. 

I hope he gets better quickly and you manage to get him past it again. In some respects its nice hes got Rudi and trusts him and that he can still have safe unbiased doggy interaction.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I think it's going to be a long haul. Kilo was really pestering for his walk, so I thought just 3 - 4 minutes, to the end of the street and back if that's all he wants. Got out of the front door and froze, tail tucked and too worried to take treats. Wouldn't go a step in any direction at all for several minutes so I ended up pretty much carrying him back into the porch . He unfroze as soon as he was in the house.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh god im so so sorry, poor kilo and poor you, but if anyone can get his confidence back its you.. you know your boys and how to help them.

I hope its not too hard to get him back to enjoying his walks again.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

poor kilo, fingers crossed he can regain his confidence again soon


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Rudi, hope he feels less anxious soon. I cant believe his luck, poor chap. I hope the other owner pays up....


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Well, I think it's going to be a long haul. Kilo was really pestering for his walk, so I thought just 3 - 4 minutes, to the end of the street and back if that's all he wants. Got out of the front door and froze, tail tucked and too worried to take treats. Wouldn't go a step in any direction at all for several minutes so I ended up pretty much carrying him back into the porch . He unfroze as soon as he was in the house.


So sorry, that must be horrible for you (and Kilo ofc!).
I'm sure you'll manage to build his confidence back up, even if it takes a while.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Well, I think it's going to be a long haul. Kilo was really pestering for his walk, so I thought just 3 - 4 minutes, to the end of the street and back if that's all he wants. Got out of the front door and froze, tail tucked and too worried to take treats. Wouldn't go a step in any direction at all for several minutes so I ended up pretty much carrying him back into the porch . He unfroze as soon as he was in the house.


Your poor boy, I know we're not supposed to feel sympathy and carry on regardless but what a terrible trauma for him to go through - again! 

It's going to be tough going but you've helped him before and can do so again, we all know that. At least he has Rudi to play with while he finds his feet again. Take care of yourself too, very traumatic for you to have to deal with I'm sure. At least you're a strong person and tried to take him back on the street - I did with Flynn but only a handful of times before I started knocking on farmers doors - I was too weak to take it all in my stride and carry on.

When he can get past the porch perhaps a trip in the car to a pleasant area would be best to begin with eh?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Ooohhh dear... poor Kilo. I feel so bad for him. *When I think of a big Ridgie I think of a big strong dog who wouldn't be phased by things*.. it's so sad that he has been effected like this and just goes to show that even the big lad can be troubled by smaller dog and things out of his control. It must be really hard for you too.
> 
> How about trying some Valerian? I've just got some for Rufus to help with his anxieties (bigger dogs and guarding the house) as i've heard lots of people saying it's great stuff. It's coming tomorrow so will let you know how we get on.


Nupafeed Stress Less works for us, but thanks for the thought .

The part in bold is what everyone thinks which is why he has been chased, barked at, all sorts, whilst owners laugh at him being unhappy with it. Not saying you would let yours do that; just that it's a common view of them. He's big and strong but a very sensitive soul.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Only just seen this post today..

I'm really sorry to hear whats happened to poor Kilo  but even for you and Rudi having to go through this too. 

My thoughts are with you and sending lots of love to both Kilo & Rudi for speedy mental recoveries aswell as physical .. All your hard work and determination really shows through on your posts and i enjoy reading them/seeing their pictures.. This one really made me sad that you might be getting set back a few steps  I wish you all good luck for when he's feeling up to going out properly, poor babe x


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Nupafeed Stress Less works for us, but thanks for the thought .
> 
> The part in bold is what everyone thinks which is why he has been chased, barked at, all sorts, whilst owners laugh at him being unhappy with it. Not saying you would let yours do that; *just that it's a common view of them. He's big and strong but a very sensitive soul*.


This breaks my heart!... its so so sad that society has the disgusting view that they see it's so "funny" to see a little one do this!! grrrrr! ....just another thing that makes me feel despair over the "human" race....

please give your boy a big healing hug from "one sensitive" to another, it doesnt make one iota of difference if we are human or animal!....if we are sensitive, we are sensitive!....they deserve all the respect in the world!! being sensitive does "not" mean being weak!!.....I Love this boy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sincerely thankful to PF once again for all the support.

A quick update as I have been asked on a few other threads:

Kilo is healing well physically, he remains very nervous when out which is to be expected really and I'll work slowly with him. The owners of the attacking dog are going to reimburse me for the vet's fees after payday. He is still walked unmuzzled but he has always been under good control when I have seen him in the past; I do wonder about all the dogs that run up and jump all over dogs here though I have to admit.

Rudi is doing well, a little more anxious when out but still as bouncy as ever so I am just making walks as positive as I can for him and carrying on as if nothing had happened as far as I possibly can.

I am OK; a bit frightened to walk the dogs but really making sure as much as I possibly can that I don't show it to my boys. When a lab came running up full pelt to jump on Rudi yesterday my heart started beating like mad and I had to tell myself that, although I was going to do my best to get rid of him, his body language screamed "over friendly" rather than "aggression". I am determined that my anxieties not hold back or negatively affect the CHs.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Well done dogless I can only imagine how hard it is to dredge up that confidence. Glad to hear you are getting out and about with Both boys. I know you'll all come through this eventually.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not surprised you're anxious, I'd be a nervous wreck in your shoes. Good on you for getting on with it, rather than just hiding away indoors too scared to try. You're setting a good example for your boys 

I'm glad Kilo is feeling better physically, at least and I hope you all regain your confidence again soon.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I am OK; a bit frightened to walk the dogs but really making sure as much as I possibly can that I don't show it to my boys. When a lab came running up full pelt to jump on Rudi yesterday my heart started beating like mad and I had to tell myself that, although I was going to do my best to get rid of him, his body language screamed "over friendly" rather than "aggression". I am determined that my anxieties not hold back or negatively affect the CHs.


I think this is the hardest part after an attack. I lived in a flat when Rupert was attacked so literally had no choice but god was it difficult to get back out there. I still have that moment of panic when a strange dog approaches mine. Handbags don't phase me one bit but the possibility of another real attack scares me to death.

Fingers crossed for nice positive walks today for the pair of them.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

It sounds like he is feeling a little better thank goodness It will take a while for him to get over this and you too but at least you are not letting it beat you which I think is great
Did the guy put a padlock or a strong spring on the gate if not he needs to do that asap
I admire you for having the confidence to start all over again not sure a lot would have the guts to do that
As you said if your anxious or worried the dogs will pick that up too but not easy to feel relaxed when all this has happened to you and your poor dogs
Hope each day gets better for all of you


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, poor kilo is having a rough time of it lately. I hope that things settle for you and the CH's, it must be incredibly frustrating to have all your hard work damaged just like that.

Wishing kilo a speedy recovery and that this won't upset little Rudi too much.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> It sounds like he is feeling a little better thank goodness It will take a while for him to get over this and you too but at least you are not letting it beat you which I think is great
> Did the guy put a padlock or a strong spring on the gate if not he needs to do that asap
> I admire you for having the confidence to start all over again not sure a lot would have the guts to do that
> As you said if your anxious or worried the dogs will pick that up too but not easy to feel relaxed when all this has happened to you and your poor dogs
> Hope each day gets better for all of you


No idea about his gate TBH, I didn't ask when I went round with the bill; the whole thing was awkward enough as it is, I felt awful .

You have to start again; no choice is there? When I win the lottery I am going to buy loads of land for the boys to roam free from any worries .


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope you recommended he buy one of those spring type things that fits onto the gate and makes sure it closes


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Frankthewonderhound said:


> I hope you recommended he buy one of those spring type things that fits onto the gate and makes sure it closes.


No, as I said above I forgot to ask about their gate when I took the bill round, it was pretty awkward. I will ask when they pay me on pay day. I will think about what I could do better if there is ever a next time (please don't let there be!!!).


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I am sincerely thankful to PF once again *for all the support.*
> A quick update as I have been asked on a few other threads:
> 
> Kilo is healing well physically, he remains very nervous when out which is to be expected really and I'll work slowly with him. The owners of the attacking dog are going to reimburse me for the vet's fees after payday. He is still walked unmuzzled but he has always been under good control when I have seen him in the past; I do wonder about all the dogs that run up and jump all over dogs here though I have to admit.
> ...


This is something you will always get on here! And will have it in abundance! 
It will take time to regain your own confidence and the boys but I am sure you know this already - take your own time!

x
Thinking of you all


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Just seen this Dogless!!!!!

Am so sorry to hear about poor Kilo. What idiot left the gate open!! Although I thought it would have been better for the dog be to confined to where it cant see passing dogs?

Another punch in the face for Staffies.  :crying:

There not all bad!! I sware!!! 

I hope Kilo is ok and is not too shaken up poor lad! Also that his wounds are healing up well. It must have been very scary for you all. 

*xxxxxxxxx Kisses for Kilo!*


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> Just seen this Dogless!!!!!
> 
> Am so sorry to hear about poor Kilo. What idiot left the gate open!! Although I thought it would have been better for the dog be to confined to where it cant see passing dogs?
> 
> ...


I know . TBH anyone that has seen Kilo has either admired the staffie for being "game" which I find tasteless, said "Oh dear, likes a scrap does he?", or "I'd hate to see the other dog". Not one person has assumed that Kilo was attacked and frightened by it all!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I know . TBH anyone that has seen Kilo has either admired the staffie for being "game" which I find tasteless, said "Oh dear, likes a scrap does he?", or "I'd hate to see the other dog". Not one person has assumed that Kilo was attacked and frightened by it all!


Poor Kilo I feel for him. I was telling some one about the two attacks on my Dallie this year and they just looked at me like I was a precious Mother... honest he really did not deserve either of them... Kilo we feel for you.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Only just seen this thread Dogless.

Sorry to read Kilo has been attacked and injured. I am sending white light to heal you both. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.

I understand how you feel. Bizkit's never been the same since he was attacked. I know you've worked so hard with Kilo. It's idiots like this owner that make me drive mine out to the sticks. 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Only just seen this thread Dogless.
> 
> Sorry to read Kilo has been attacked and injured. I am sending white light to heal you both. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Same metal dog. And thank you; he needs all the healing he can get, the skin over some of the bad bruising he has has come open. He is on antibiotics and it is shallow so no need for the vet but the areas of bruising from teeth that didn't puncture are close together so I just can't have the area breaking down .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I was walking in the woods with Carly my eldest daughter the day before this thread and she said how desolate the area was, a bit creepy - her words. I told her the places where you usually walk alone and said you once mentioned how you feel safer in places without people around. 
Couldn't believe the next day I was telling her about this thread. 

With the responses you've got from people I would hate to live there. They sound like a load of ignorant, heartless fools!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry that it seems to have put Kilo back and made him nervous dogless, Rudi too it probably picking up on Kilos anxiety. Sorry to hear too that the healing is having a few problems physically, hopefully the antibiotics will help which they should and it starts to get better.


----------



## egroeg (Apr 17, 2013)

Ooooooooooh no! Only just seen this. So sorry for Kilo and you. Grrrrrrrrrrrr to uncontrolled nasty dogs. Let's just hope that all the work you have done so far will still help.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I was walking in the woods with Carly my eldest daughter the day before this thread and she said how desolate the area was, a bit creepy - her words. I told her the places where you usually walk alone and said you once mentioned how you feel safer in places without people around.
> Couldn't believe the next day I was telling her about this thread.
> 
> With the responses you've got from people I would hate to live there. They sound like a load of ignorant, heartless fools!


See, this wouldn't have happened in one of my desolate places; it's right at home I need to watch out .


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread.
Sorry to hear about Kilo, I hope he's ok. 
Poor boy just can't get a break can he!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Just caught up with this thread.
> Sorry to hear about Kilo, I hope he's ok.
> Poor boy just can't get a break can he!


No, he's not been massively lucky recently!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread Dogless but I'm so sorry this has happened to Kilo, God love him, for all his size and how impressive he is physically he looks such a gentle soul :crying: Lots of prayers from us and I hope he recovers physically and mentally as soon as possible. People laugh at me and tell me I'm over-protective of these 3 if I pick them up when a strange dog comes charging over, or they shout the usual 'he's friendly' it's just not a chance I'm willing to take.

Take care all of you xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> I haven't read the whole thread Dogless but I'm so sorry this has happened to Kilo, God love him, for all his size and how impressive he is physically he looks such a gentle soul :crying: Lots of prayers from us and I hope he recovers physically and mentally as soon as possible. People laugh at me and tell me I'm over-protective of these 3 if I pick them up when a strange dog comes charging over, or they shout the usual 'he's friendly' it's just not a chance I'm willing to take.
> 
> Take care all of you xx


Thank you; we will get there.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> I know . TBH anyone that has seen Kilo has either admired the staffie for being "game" which I find tasteless, said "Oh dear, likes a scrap does he?", or "I'd hate to see the other dog". Not one person has assumed that Kilo was attacked and frightened by it all!


What IS it with people  why aren't large dogs "allowed" to have feelings, drives me nuts. Along with all the people that think big dogs can only be male!(where do they think they come from?)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> What IS it with people  why aren't large dogs "allowed" to have feelings, drives me nuts. Along with all the people that think big dogs can only be male!(where do they think they come from?)


I find it quite upsetting really, the assumption that he's done something to deserve it or that the other dog is somehow to be admired for taking on a big dog .

Kilo gets called "she" a lot actually - think it's his eyeliner . When I went to collect him the vet nurse said "Oh, she's a gorgeous dog, we're all in love with her" :laugh:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got the money for the vet bill from the staffie's owners. £10 short but I'm not going to quibble, they did want to wait until payday as they were struggling to find the money so it was good of them .


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> Kilo gets called "she" a lot actually - think it's his eyeliner . When I went to collect him the vet nurse said "Oh, she's a gorgeous dog, we're all in love with her" .


Bearing in mind they only removed his bits the other week, they could have remembered he's a he! At training the other day, I spent half the lesson referring to Betty by name and saying "good girl" and the trainer STILL referred to her as he.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I know . TBH anyone that has seen Kilo has either admired the staffie for being "game" which I find tasteless, said "Oh dear, likes a scrap does he?", or "I'd hate to see the other dog". Not one person has assumed that Kilo was attacked and frightened by it all!


Being ''game''!!!!????? Prats! *cough cough*

Poor lad! I guess because hes a big dog they don't think he would be scared? Why do these people just assume these things? I does confuse me.


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh poor Kilo  I know how it feels our youngest has been attacked a few times now and being a ridgeback they are very sensitive and don't forget easily. She has gone the other way and is reactive when she sees other dogs, we've worked on it and she's so much better now, but a couple of times recently we've had a few incidents with other dogs. It's so annoying when you put all the hard work in and something like this happens. Unfortunatley people just see the outside after an attack and don't realise the damage done inside  Hope Kilo recovers well and he manages to regain his confidence


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MyBIGdog said:


> Oh poor Kilo  I know how it feels our youngest has been attacked a few times now and being a ridgeback they are very sensitive and don't forget easily. She has gone the other way and is reactive when she sees other dogs, we've worked on it and she's so much better now, but a couple of times recently we've had a few incidents with other dogs.* It's so annoying when you put all the hard work in and something like this happens. Unfortunatley people just see the outside after an attack and don't realise the damage done inside*  Hope Kilo recovers well and he manages to regain his confidence


Thank you. The part in bold is exactly it. The money is paid and the owners said they just wanted to have it over and done with and forget about it. I can't forget about it so easily, that's the part that I wish people understood. Not that they can help at all, they did to their credit ask if there was anything they could do to help him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry only just found this  I so hope Kilo recovers fully, mentally as well as physically poor boy  & poor you must have been terrifying for you all, I'm glad Rudi did'nt join in though x


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Poor Kilo and poor you, I really dont know what to say, this happens all too frequently these days, my Jaffa got badly attacked last year by an EBT and thankfully we saw a Labrador out with her owner the next day and they played nicely with each other, so I hope Kilo gets better soon xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Suek said:


> Poor Kilo and poor you, I really dont know what to say, this happens all too frequently these days, my Jaffa got badly attacked last year by an EBT and thankfully we saw a Labrador out with her owner the next day and they played nicely with each other, so I hope Kilo gets better soon xx


Thank you. I'm trying to stop Kilo playing even with Rudi at present as it's opening the skin over some of the bruised areas and I don't want him to rip his sutures. What a pain!!

I'm pleased that Jaffa is fine .


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Dogle$$ - you really don't live in a brain-cell rich environment do you? Can't believe the comment about the $taffie being 'game'!  FF$. Pillock$.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Dogle$$ - you really don't live in a brain-cell rich environment do you? Can't believe the comment about the $taffie being 'game'!  FF$. Pillock$.


I can  .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Poor you and poor Kilo


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Same metal dog. And thank you; he needs all the healing he can get, the skin over some of the bad bruising he has has come open. He is on antibiotics and it is shallow so no need for the vet but the areas of bruising from teeth that didn't puncture are close together so I just can't have the area breaking down .


Oh no that's no good. I bet it's hard to keep him calm and resting with Rudi around. My heart goes out to you honey. I wish there was something I could do.

What are you going to do regarding walks when he's healed physically?

Where you live sounds a lot like where I live as far as responsible dog ownership is concerned. Every time we go out locally there's hassle from off lead aggressive dogs. So if we go out near home it's always very late when there's no dogs about or go further afield where the owners seem to be a bit more reliable. Even if we go local I never walk them through the estate to the park I load them in the car and we drive everywhere. Luckily there's open countryside just a couple of miles away. I don't know what we'd do without the car.

It's such a shame because I used to cycle everywhere and walk locally before the really bad dog attack


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Dog, that makes me angry.

Should we see if two wrongs can make a right? I'll bring Rex over and accidentally open the staffie's gate. We won't need to pay vet's bills because there won't be any (apart from the odd hole in Rex)!! What's the actual staffie worth? I'm happy to pay for it.

I wonder if the owners would find payment for the staffie adequate compensation for my dog "accidentally" murdering theirs? Or if they would expect me to have taken more care in controlling Rex when I know how "game" he is?

GRRRRRrrrrrr!

I hope Kilo is feeling better soon and that the staffie people fix that gate!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Oh no that's no good. I bet it's hard to keep him calm and resting with Rudi around. My heart goes out to you honey. I wish there was something I could do.
> 
> What are you going to do regarding walks when he's healed physically?
> 
> ...


A lot of our walks are away from home (as you can tell from my million photo threads ). But there is nothing close I can use due to the lack of public access to land here. I have contacted a new kennels to see if they might have a field I can use - they haven't, but were very nice and gave me the contact details of someone else pretty local who might be able to help; I have emailed them and fingers crossed I cab get something sorted.

I have been out with them (separately) here again every day. Kilo is a nervous wreck even though it's being taken slowly (full story on WAYWO if ever you can't sleep!!) and I got Diazepam from the vet last night to try and take the edge off for him.

At least no more wounds have appeared and they are healing well now.



ozrex said:


> Dog, that makes me angry.
> 
> Should we see if two wrongs can make a right? I'll bring Rex over and accidentally open the staffie's gate. We won't need to pay vet's bills because there won't be any (apart from the odd hole in Rex)!! What's the actual staffie worth? I'm happy to pay for it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! But Rex??? Talk about bringing out the big guns :yikes: :laugh:.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Well if we're taking out a contract........... best be sure of the outcome!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Thank you. The part in bold is exactly it. The money is paid and the *owners said they just wanted to have it over and done with and forget about it*. I can't forget about it so easily, that's the part that I wish people understood. Not that they can help at all, they did to their credit ask if there was anything they could do to help him.


This sort of thing makes me so f*cking angry. I'm sure you and Kilo and Rudi would love nothing more than to be able to just forget about it and have it over and done with too but can't. And yeah, let's just sweep the fact this dog attacked another for no good reason under the carpet and forget about it.

I really hope the meds help you work through this with Kilo.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> This sort of thing makes me so f*cking angry. I'm sure you and Kilo and Rudi would love nothing more than to be able to just forget about it and have it over and done with too but can't. And yeah, let's just sweep the fact this dog attacked another for no good reason under the carpet and forget about it.
> 
> I really hope the meds help you work through this with Kilo.


I know what you mean. We saw the dog when I took Rudi out this morning. It barked and he went mental trying to escape his harness, head down, tail down, blind panic .


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Only just caught up with this. So sorry to hear poor kilo was the brunt of some other idiots carelessness !! Well done to Rudi for not joining in. I'm sure kilo will come good with your care and attention you shouldn't have too , but we all know you will do best by the boys. 

Irresponsible dog owners really do need to see the aftermath their and their dogs actions. 

Hugs to them both and you xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Only just caught up with this. So sorry to hear poor kilo was the brunt of some other idiots carelessness !! Well done to Rudi for not joining in. I'm sure kilo will come good with your care and attention you shouldn't have too , but we all know you will do best by the boys.
> 
> Irresponsible dog owners really do need to see the aftermath their and their dogs actions.
> 
> Hugs to them both and you xx


Thank you; I will do my best.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh god, Dogless I am so so sorry, Poor Kilo,  I feel so sorry for you both, you put so much work in with your dogs.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Oh god, Dogless I am so so sorry, Poor Kilo,  I feel so sorry for you both, you put so much work in with your dogs.


Thank you .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I know what you mean. We saw the dog when I took Rudi out this morning. It barked and he went mental trying to escape his harness, head down, tail down, blind panic .


omg, Im sorry but this dog sounds very dangerous he should be muzzled at the very least, and if they can't sort his issues, dare I say Put to sleep, it isn't fair on well mannered dogs, the owners know their dog is nasty yet ignore it, Nice


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> omg, Im sorry but this dog sounds very dangerous he should be muzzled at the very least, and if they can't sort his issues, dare I say Put to sleep, it isn't fair on well mannered dogs, the owners know their dog is nasty yet ignore it, Nice


TBH I have never seen him out of control before the incident. A bark to me is fine; Kilo can be reactive at times too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> TBH I have never seen him out of control before the incident. A bark to me is fine; Kilo can be reactive at times too.


Yeah I can understand that but surely after an attack you'd think they would stop him, in case he now has it in his head im going to attack anything i see. Ziggy sometimes can yap, but I always stop him as soon as I can, as for all he is little I wouldn't like to think he upset another dog.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I haven't been online much or I would have posted sooner. I am so sorry that you and Kilo and also Rudi had such a ghastly experience - no wonder you were shaking!

Poor Kilo, please give him a big hug from me and Dex. Have you reported the other owner and dog to the warden ad police - since he knows his dog has issues it is inexcusable that he doesn't either muzzle or keep his dog on lead!

Hope Kilo's wounds are healing nicely.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I haven't been online much or I would have posted sooner. I am so sorry that you and Kilo and also Rudi had such a ghastly experience - no wonder you were shaking!
> 
> Poor Kilo, please give him a big hug from me and Dex. Have you reported the other owner and dog to the warden ad police - since he knows his dog has issues it is inexcusable that he doesn't either muzzle or keep his dog on lead!
> 
> Hope Kilo's wounds are healing nicely.


Thank you. I'd rather not discuss what has been done on a public forum but things are in hand. If you want details feel free to PM and I'm happy to discuss them .


----------

